# Another Swimming While Black Incident



## CurlyNiquee (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## CurlyNiquee (Jul 4, 2018)

I like the way she handled herself. Can anybody place her accent?


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I don't see anything in the OP


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Jul 4, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> I don't see anything in the OP



That’s weird, it shows up for me.

Do you see the one I posted in this reply?



>


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I can see both in Firefox on my phone but not on my laptop.  Odd.


----------



## Keen (Jul 4, 2018)

I would have liked for someone to ask him for his ID.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 4, 2018)

Arrogant


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 5, 2018)

What a jerk..


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 5, 2018)

Did y’all hear the Becky say “my son is also black”. That’s why they adopt these black kids. It’s an upgrade from “Im not racist, I have a black friend”.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 5, 2018)

Keen said:


> I would have liked for someone to ask him for his ID.



I was hoping that would happen, but it would have been too good to be true. Why are they proving to him that her key card works? WhoTF is he?


----------



## Laela (Jul 5, 2018)

I like how calm she was, but cringed when she said "He asked me for my address,  I gave it to him" sighh... we really  need to stop giving out personal info on a dime to white folks, just cause they ask!
Other than that, she handled herself well


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 5, 2018)

CurlyNiquee said:


> I like the way she handled herself. Can anybody place her accent?


Nigerian


----------



## Keen (Jul 5, 2018)

Laela said:


> I like how calm she was, but cringed when she said "He asked me for my address,  I gave it to him" sighh... we really  need to stop giving out personal info on a dime to white folks, just cause they ask!
> Other than that, she handled herself well


That's what I was thinking. I don't know you.  For all I know, you could be a serial killer trying to get my personal information.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 5, 2018)

Laela said:


> I like how calm she was, but cringed when she said "He asked me for my address,  I gave it to him" sighh... we really  need to stop giving out personal info on a dime to white folks, just cause they ask!
> Other than that, she handled herself well


Yeah I didn’t like that either


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 5, 2018)

Laela said:


> I like how calm she was, but cringed when she said "He asked me for my address,  I gave it to him" sighh... we really  need to stop giving out personal info on a dime to white folks, just cause they ask!
> Other than that, she handled herself well


Exactly. Who is he to give any information to? We are so used to qualifying out existence to these white folks..It needs to stop. Because as you can see having her address was not enough.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 5, 2018)

What gave him the right to demand her identification? Why didn’t he have to verify that he had the proper ID to use the pool? Is he on the staff? If they think I’m going to be handing over my “freedom papers” to every nosy white person who demands them, they have a whole situation coming.


----------



## nysister (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm not watching this before I hurt someone.

Call the police. Tell them you're being harassed and fear being assaulted. If you don't trust the cops tell the cops you're calling the local news as well.

Don't give these folks anything they ask for. Put them in the place they belong...under your foot, and keep moving.

Annnnnd let Black Twitter do its thing and find these fools.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 5, 2018)

I wanted to grab that sprinkler thing out of his hand and bust him upside the head with it, WHY do they think they have the right to do this? I'm genuinely confused. 

 I hope she takes him to civil court for stalking and harassment.


----------



## Laela (Jul 5, 2018)

^^lol

In all fairness, the officer should've had "Adam" also scan his card as well. He didn't even want to apologize and acted like she wasn't even there. But typical, when people show you who they are - believe them. WHERE did this incident occur, anyway OP?


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Jul 5, 2018)

Laela said:


> ^^lol
> 
> In all fairness, the officer should've had "Adam" also scan his card as well. He didn't even want to apologize and acted like she wasn't even there. But typical, when people show you who they are - believe them. *WHERE did this incident occur, anyway OP?*



I think it happened in Glen Ridge, NJ.

ETA: It was actually Winston-Salem, North Carolina. @Laela


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Jul 5, 2018)

nysister said:


> I'm not watching this before I hurt someone.
> 
> Call the police. Tell them you're being harassed and fear being assaulted. If you don't trust the cops tell the cops you're calling the local news as well.
> 
> ...



The police were there too, she was talking to them along with the racist idiot who called them.


----------



## nysister (Jul 6, 2018)

He's been fired.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/whi...-show-id-access-community-pool-114757585.html


----------



## blackviolet (Jul 6, 2018)

So pool   boy was fired....no thoughts, no prayers but plenty of whomp whomps


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 6, 2018)

CurlyNiquee said:


> I like the way she handled herself. Can anybody place her accent?



Yes, she was very dignified and made he look like a  fool.  This is how you do it.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 6, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Did y’all hear the Becky say “my son is also black”. That’s why they adopt these black kids. It’s an upgrade from “Im not racist, I have a black friend”.


Yeah, I think they use them as trophies..."look at me....I'm not racist".

My Korean friend told me they hate seeing Asian children adopted by white families because they don't believe they do it out of love for the child.  Their belief is the child is a mere accessory or even like a pet.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 6, 2018)

MizzBFly said:


> Nigerian


I am willing to bet if you gave both of them an IQ test she would run circles around him. Not because she's Nigerian but just by the demeanor of both of them.

I live in a community with a pool( 6years now) and from day one I DARED anyone to say anything.  No one has...I guess I have that look.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jul 6, 2018)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/m...ck-woman-at-pool-no-longer-has-job/ar-AAzGgP4

The MSN article says "it was not immediately clear whether Sonoco fired Bloom or if he resigned." Either way, glad he's gone. Just reading the incident made me mad all over again.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 6, 2018)

This is the statement his former employer released:


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 6, 2018)

weaveadiva said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/m...ck-woman-at-pool-no-longer-has-job/ar-AAzGgP4
> 
> The MSN article says "it was not immediately clear whether Sonoco fired Bloom or if he resigned." Either way, glad he's gone. Just reading the incident made me mad all over again.



Why would he resign? It’s more likely that he was fired.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Why would he resign? It’s more likely that he was fired.


It could've been a "quit or be fired" scenario.  Resign and get a severance package so the company can quickly be finished with you, or be fired and fight for unemployment benefits.


----------



## Laela (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks to post this... I think white folks had been getting away with stuff like this for too long... so I'm really glad social media is now a tool we can use to keep those rabid folks in check with severe consequences. Corporate policy and workers' comp can extend outside of the workplace...guess he didn't know and I'm sure some of his co-workers were probably mortified...




nysister said:


> He's been fired.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/whi...-show-id-access-community-pool-114757585.html


----------



## Chromia (Jul 6, 2018)

nysister said:


> He's been fired.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/whi...-show-id-access-community-pool-114757585.html





Theresamonet said:


> This is the statement his former employer released:


Hey what's up it's me, Gloaty McSchadenfreude. 

His former employer also created a web page just for the statement at https://www.sonoco.com/anopenletterfrompresidentandceorobtiede.aspx.


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Jul 6, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> This is the statement his former employer released:



Perfect . They gone learn one day soon that calling the police on Black folk because they have the audacity to live their lives will cost them.


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 6, 2018)

So, he got fired and he's got her name and address.   I hope she stays safe, you never know with these psycho wm.


----------



## nysister (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Petal26 (Jul 7, 2018)

nysister said:


>




"Shade Thrower" , "Kwik-Kop-Kalling".  Black people are so creative


----------



## nysister (Jul 7, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> "Shade Thrower" , "Kwik-Kop-Kalling".  Black people are so creative



Right! We never miss an opportunity!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jul 7, 2018)

Saw he gave an interview yesterday. He clearly has not hired someone to give him advice.

He offered his sincere apology to Ms Edwards after he victim blamed her.

She got loud.
She was belligerent.
She was aggressive.

Ms Edwards on the other hand had an attorney speaking on her behalf.

Edit - I believe it was on NBC nightly news (Friday 6:30p est). 

He also made claims of receiving death threats.


----------

